# New Brag...tadaaa....



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am putting this over here because this is where I hang out..lol.. We entered our 1st ever tracking test a couple weeks ago.. I let a friend talk me into it.Well we were 3rd alternate in the draw and I thought okay.. I tried and now I can ignore it for another year or so..LOL! Rhonda pm'd me right away and told me to hold on because she was pretty sure I could still make it in the test..complete panic set in at that point ..ROFL.. I did not enter the 3 day obedience trial here locally because I wanted time to panic if neccessary. As the weeks went on I kept getting notices that people were dropping out and I was suddenly #1 alternate..Suddenly I was dog # 6... Scared to death.. I tried to get Titan back to tracking. This is a dog who will not track my scent. He looks at me as if to say.. You are right there you nut! Plus we have little to no practice in wind. I usually gave up before we went too far because again he won't track me..
My facebook friends wished me luck (thank you) and off we went..

Wind was 30 MPH with gusts up to 40+.. #1 dog passed but I figured if anyone passed it would be her.. When we were certified she was already doing TDX work and that was months ago.. The next 3 dogs failed largely in part from the wind.. we were the last person to draw and we ended up with track #5..so we were next..into the deep weeds we go and I have to tell you.. I was running behind this dog. We were doing fantastic until I decided to rest halfway through..(okay I fell..lol) after finally getting myself up and Titan untangled because he thought it was great fun to have mom on the ground... we finished the track with very little hesitation. The last two dogs passed too! 
Here are the specifics..
Track #5 , 460 yards, 4 turns, tall grass/ weeds and winds 30mph.. track time was 7 minutes and I swear 3-4 minutes was me trying to get untangled and back on track..ROFL.. I have included two pictures.. One is of Titan wearing and holding his articles and the other is the title picture..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What an exciting adventure! Congratulations Titey pants! Breeze says "oh you big stud, you" all while batting her eyelashes!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

How EXCITING! You are an awesome team! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

and she spent the whole week telling me that Titan didn't know how to track in the wind! Now I want to do tracking too! Not with Flip yet though, I am still working on teaching him appropriate glove manners!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great adventure  Congratulations to you and Titan - whose looks great with a glove BTW


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OH WOW I'm so impressed with you guys!!!! Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So incredibly excited for you & Titan~~ You set such a good example!
Time to lay tracks for the blonde!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations Michelle and Titan!

And Michelle, I believe Rhonda also told you not to worry about the wind because it has been my experience with Jake that he normally does better and weirdly enough goes even faster ).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOO!!! I have been waiting for this brag, and I LOVE the title picture! Everyone is absolutly beaming! Makes me want to do tracking, even if falling is involved! You are a great team in any venue you try, congrats!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> WOO HOOO!!! I have been waiting for this brag, and I LOVE the title picture! Everyone is absolutly beaming! Makes me want to do tracking, even if falling is involved! You are a great team in any venue you try, congrats!!!!


Looking at the picture. The judge to the right of me... also has an Apollo kid! Her girl is 9 years old and is a CT. I was so proud of Titan and so was grandma Pat!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

rhondas said:


> Congratulations Michelle and Titan!
> 
> And Michelle, I believe Rhonda also told you not to worry about the wind because it has been my experience with Jake that he normally does better and weirdly enough goes even faster ).


Yes you did and thank you very much!
It was cold yesterday and I am still shocked on how well Titan tracked..
I was runnning and trying to keep my footing in the weeds..If he wasn't going like a freight train I would have been able to catch myself but he pulled me right off my feet....but there are worse things than that.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is sooo cool! She does look especially happy!

PS I am glad you posted here, because this is where I hang too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> So incredibly excited for you & Titan~~ You set such a good example!
> Time to lay tracks for the blonde!!


Mary .. Go get em.... It was still something I will do with all my dogs now.
We sure a great time and the people were so nice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tdx! Tdx! Tdx!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Tdx! Tdx! Tdx!


I am so hitting you in Florida.. JODIE....be quiet!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Michelle & Titan! Great story. What are you guys wearing those parkas for??? Looks COLD!  Way to go!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Congrats Michelle & Titan! Great story. What are you guys wearing those parkas for??? Looks COLD!  Way to go!


That's what I'm saying, it's in the 80's here today!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Congrats Michelle & Titan! Great story. What are you guys wearing those parkas for??? Looks COLD!  Way to go!


It was FREEZING... lol.. okay so we are used to warmer weather yet. The wind was about 30mph and the temp was around 40 ish and felt like snow..We were all freezing. I swear if there was one more layer I would have never made it up..LOL!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Titey pants and Michelle!!! Another team with "what else can we do" and "can't stop 'em" attitude! 

I think Teddi could be AWESOME at tracking. She has such a great nose and LOVES to have it on the ground. However, I have no time or space to train her. I doubt she would pick up the articles. Not sure they have to, don't they lay down at the articles? 

Anyway CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congrats Titey pants and Michelle!!! Another team with "what else can we do" and "can't stop 'em" attitude!
> 
> I think Teddi could be AWESOME at tracking. She has such a great nose and LOVES to have it on the ground. However, I have no time or space to train her. I doubt she would pick up the articles. Not sure they have to, don't they lay down at the articles?
> 
> Anyway CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


In the TD.. Titan is wearing the start article (the scarf) and the glove was the end.. He just has to indicate the article so you see it..I think..Titan gave his a little shake at the end as if to say .. so take that!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and someone seemed to forget to mention that Titan is the second golden to ever get the combo of OTCH OGM TD :wavey:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! Tracking has always been something I have been wanting to try!! One day!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Michelle and Titan. You guys make a great team.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Track #5 , 460 yards, 4 turns, tall grass/ weeds and winds 30mph.. track time was 7 minutes and I swear 3-4 minutes was me trying to get untangled and back on track..ROFL.. I have included two pictures.. One is of Titan wearing and holding his articles and the other is the title picture..[/QUOTE]

I guess footwork comes into play with tracking as well as obedience huh?!

Congrats!! Proud of you guys!! I knew you could do it!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

> Titan gave his a little shake at the end as if to say .. so take that!


I love it! Titan wanted to show everyone that he is great at tracking too! Congratulations and I loved reading about your adventure.


----------

